# Webcam train sites?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody got a list of Websites where you can go and watch trains on Web Cams.?

Now that I have DSL I think I could watch them.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ come join us on our "live" show on Friday nites from 7-9 pm MST on the link below, Greg E. Myself, and Noel and a bunch of other guys you may know come on and watch and chat!! The Regal

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - Mogulus Live Broadcast

Bookmark the link above.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a Google search for "Train Webcams".... there are many. Some you have to "join" to view. Some you can take control of the camera and change the view for a minute. There are several sites that just list web cams that have been active at one time or other and may still be available. There are even a couple of California freeway cameras that shows an active railline and I have seen trains on them the few times I have looked.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey JJ,

Check out Trainorders.com Not only do they have several web cams looking at trains in the flesh, they have an awesome discussion section. In order to see the photos posted by people, you have to be a member. $25.00 a year I think, but well worth it to me. They not only have Eastern and Western discussion groups, they have a modelers group, Nestalgia, Steam, and Passenger groups. Plus the cameras. Of course the cameras only work during the day, but lots of action. Their Tehachapi cam is down right now, but will be back up soon.

There's also a group based at the Fullerton, Calif depot. You get to look at all BNSF, Metro link and Amtrak trains all day long. Unfortunately I don't know what their URL is.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Stevens on 23 Nov 2009 11:24 PM 
Hey JJ,

Check out Trainorders.com Not only do they have several web cams looking at trains in the flesh, they have an awesome discussion section. In order to see the photos posted by people, you have to be a member. $25.00 a year I think, but well worth it to me. They not only have Eastern and Western discussion groups, they have a modelers group, Nastalgia, Steam, and Passenger groups. Plus the cameras. Of course the cameras only work during the day, but lots of action. Their Tehachapi cam is down right now, but will be back up soon.

There's also a group based at the Fullerton, Calif depot. You get to look at all BNSF, Metrolink and Amtrak trains all day long. Unfortunately I don't know what their URL is.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Northern Nevada Railway has a site: www.nnry.com I imagine they are shut down for the winter though.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains sometimes, trolleys sometimes during their operating season can be seen if you go to www.IRM.org and open their various webcams.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some clickable links to the ones I know of.

La Plata Missouri WebCam 



Chama Webcams

List of Rail Webcams (some don't work anymore)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There use to be a webcam I would go to, it was in Roundout Ill I think, and it was like Webcam in a chat room. You could watch live feed. Lost of trains went past there. 
It was a Dimond crossing I think


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Really? That's where I live now. There are a LOT of trains in Rondout.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Another one is

http://livestream.com/crazyTrainGuysChannel/old and on Fri. night live. 

and mine..

http://livestream.com/noelw/old


----------

